# reflux baby



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

my little one is 21 weeks and has reflux but is not really in any pain with it and is putting on weight she currently weighs 15lb but she is constantly sick between feeds it wasn't as bad when she was younger as she wasn't taking a lot at each feed but when it started to get worse we tried sma staydown which helped to begin with but she got a cold and it made her really sicky again so went doctors and he prescribed infant gaviscon but that didn't help so I added carobel to her feeds and this also worked to begin with they she got a cold and started being sicky again. we've also started to wean early to help keep feeds down at first she was taking 4x 210mls a day (and having 1-3small meals a day usually 30ml of fruit/veg puree) but since her cold her they've gone down hill again her cold his gone but all she's drank today is 570mIs I just don't know what to do or try to a)get her to drink more(I've tried not giving her purees made no difference and b)to try and stop the constant being sick. any advice?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi jess, this must be really frustrating for you!! Is she otherwise well at the moment? Or has she still got a cold?? I personally would just carry on as you are try little and often to see if this helps at all

Here is a thread that I think you may find useful as its the parents with babies that have reflux who are the experts really!

Have a look and see if any of these lovely ladies have any answers for you and if not let me know and I'll find you any info you require

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261961.600;topicseen

Nic
Xx


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

thanks for your reply. yeah she's over her cold. my gp isn't really concerned as she's putting on weight and happy etc but I hate seeing her being sick and feel like its holding her back as I don't like putting her on her back to play and roll around to much as no matter how long I keep her upright for as soon as I put her under her play mat or change her bum she's sick also she can be upright on my shoulder or sitting on my knee and she's sick. if I go out I have to take lots of change of clothes and she always has a bib on and muslin nearby bless her when the being sick is really bad she gets a rash on her cheeks I'm presuming this is from the stomach acid burning her skin? I'm going to try and give her 150mls every 3hours tomorrow and see how we get on. thanks for link I will check it out x x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

The rash on her cheek is more likely to be just from it being moist so if you wash and dry it just apply a bit of Vaseline to the area, and your doing all the right things, have a look on that thread I posted the mums on there are really good 

Nic
Xx


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

well the feeding every 3hour didn't work she's just not interested in her milk the only one she really wants is the morning one. I've also noticed the times she hasn't finished her milk she'll still eat puree so is obviously still hungry. I didn't give her any food today in case that was putting her off her milk but still didn't want the formula. she has brought up quite a bit after every feed today just worried she'll get dehydrated what's the safest minimum amount of milk she can have a day? x


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm thinking I should go back to doctors and asking for domperidone to help with the sickness.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

What's her weight jess??

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry I've just noticed you had wrote the post earlier, she should be having about 800 mls a day roughly, it may well be that if her reflux is making her uncomfortable then she may not be feeding well, but I think you right you need someone to have a quick look at her so give your health visitor a call or see your gp, 

Let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

took her to walk in centre last night as she was crying out in pain after her bath they've said she has a diarrhea and sickness virus so just to keep offering her her feeds etc. I still think the sickness is more to do with her reflux though as its been bad since she had her cold 2-3 weeks ago the diarrhea only started today as before that her poo had been quite solid x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

How frequent are her loose stools? Has she got a temp too? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

no temp and she's had 4 runny poos today one resulting in a bath as it was everywhere bless her  she's done better with her milk today she's had 790mls but haven't given her any solids thought it be best to wait till she's over her bug x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

That's probably a good idea her main nutrition is from her milk and she's had a good go at it today so that's not bad at all, if she keeps the vomiting going after her stools are more solid then speak to your gp if you feel it's reflux, I hope she is better soon

Let me know if I can help with any thing else

Nic
Xx


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

we have been to the doctors and have been prescribed domperidone and ranitidine any suggestions on when to take she needs to take both 3x a day her day normally goes like this
6ish-bottle
8ish-puree
10ish-bottle
12ish-puree
2ish-bottle
4ish-puree 
6ish-bottlee


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi jess glad the doctor saw her and gave her some more meds, as long as they are evenly spread throughout the day you should be ok so about 6:00 then 13:00 then 19:00 or there abouts


Nic
Xx


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

yeah that's with I was thinking about 6, 12 and 6 as she's normally in bed about half 6-7 are they ok to be given together?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes it's fine to give them together 
Nic
Xx


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

thanks for your help. so this morning gave it to her 20 mins before feed and at the end when she was burped a little came up will this affect the amount of medicine she's absorbed x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No don't worry, you can only give one dose anyway and if she brings a little up there is nothing you can do really but if she had had a full feed then was sick it is more likely to be just milk

Nic
Xx


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

thanks for all your help x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem if I can help with anything else let me know

Nic
Xx


----------

